# X11 plante au démarrage



## laurent1 (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous, mon X11 plante au démarrage. 
Il démarre et quitte tout de suite sans générer de message d'erreur. G réinstaler l'apli apres download du site apple et G réparer les autorisations rien n'y fait.... G même réparer mon disque systeme:nada... G installé fnk et c'est peut etre a le problème... Help, je n'i plus d'idée... Merci d'avance pur vos idées...   Suis sur un G5 Dual 2Ghz 1,256 Ram, OSX3.9.


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Juin 2005)

le plus probable est que tu as une instruction qu'il n'arrive pas à exécuter dans ton .xinitrc
(fichier d'initialisation qu'il lit au démarrage)

ouvre le terminal et édite .xinitrc avec pico par exemple.

si tu ne sais pas trop, détruis le tout simplement

tu ouvres le terminal et tapes :
rm .xinitrc


----------

